# Quarantine for cats



## brenda84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Advice please! We're living in Dubai at the moment and maybe relocating to HK. Has anyone had a pet in quarantine there? Dubai is classed as a 3rd world country and as such pets have to do 4 months quarantine. Has anyone had experience of this? What are the conditions in the Government centers? Any info will be gratefully received, thanks.:confused2:


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi
Apparently you need a permit from this place, and there is more information on this site.

Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department


----------



## Holker (Mar 9, 2012)

I used Ferndale Kennels & Cattery in Sai Kung and they were excellent.


----------



## Holker (Mar 9, 2012)

I used Ferndale Kennels & Cattery in Sai Kung for my cat's quarantine and they were excellent


----------



## brenda84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Holker said:


> I used Ferndale Kennels & Cattery in Sai Kung for my cat's quarantine and they were excellent


Thanks for the info, but heard yesterday we're not relocating to HK!


----------



## Lila87 (Apr 17, 2012)

wow, I knew that Dubai is a really nice luxury city, but this is very interesting rule. I understand it though.


----------



## Lila87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've just searched the Ferndale Kennels & Cattery on the internet and they look pretty good and reliable.


----------

